# Red Cell Dose



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our little Miss Kitka is still looking moderately anemic after worming. She's also not growing well. I bought some Red Cell to try on her, but I have no idea how much to give or for how long.

She's a shrimpy little 20 pound Nigerian doe: 7 and 1/2 months old.

Her eyelids are pale, but not white. Fecals look clean.

She eats 16% protein goat grain, a wee bit of BOSS, and some Calf Manna twice a day. Plus all the grass hay she can scarf down. She's had a BOSe shot. She also gets unshelled peanuts twice a day for snacks. (just 2-3 each time)

Good appetite and reasonably lively disposition, though she's definitely the lowest goat on the totem pole. We feed her separately to make sure she gets plenty.

So...How much Red cell for how long?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

6cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome. Just once? Or daily for a while? And I'm figuring that dose at 1.2 cc for my little Kitty-Bit, right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Daily for 5 days. Then once a week until better.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you, Karen!!!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Plan on giving it to her for at least a month...they rebuild the red cells slowly. Remember when you might have been anemic? You likely didn't recover overnite. Give her time and good care and she'll do fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

One thing I read is that after a Red Cell dose, the doe will need more copper. I'm no expert though.

Also, wasn't there a thread on here awhile back about the Red Cell not working anywhere as well? Or perhaps it was something else, but definitely something you might want to look at.

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I will give her a copper bolus in January or February (gotta check my records). I've heard mixed reviews of the Red Cell product. But it seemed the best option considering what is available at my farm store. It smells pretty much like B vitamins, but she LOVES the taste. As a side note, she's really scarfing down the loose minerals I have out right now (this is prior to the red cell treatment), so she's getting copper there and in her grain. I may start giving her some chewable vitamin C as well. That helps with iron absorption in humans, so I assume it would in goats as well.

The only bad thing about the Red Cell is the size. I had to buy a gallon jug of the stuff! No one else needs "help" right now (Halleluiah!). If I only use it for Kitty, I may have this bottle for 10 years or more!


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

We use Red Cell @ 6 cc per 100 lbs to treat anemia ... 1 dose daily til we see improvement - a FAMACHA 3. Red cell has copper in it. You can give CU bolus for long term if deficient


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Red cell does have copper in it. Here is a link with break down.

https://valleyvet.naccvp.com/index.php?m=product_view_basic&u=country&p=msds&id=1500004

Red cell does have iron in it needed to rebuild blood. I heard somewhere too that they changed something in it and some say it won't work, however, it is better than nothing, it does take longer to work depending on severity.
There are iron shots out there to give, if you want to go that method instead.


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

We usually see improvement within 3 days with Red Cell ... but of course you need to treat whatever is causing the anaemia in the first place


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Tom Colvin (Jun 10, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> You bet.


Should you give red cell during the goat worming process or after the worming process.? In others words, give wormer and redcell back to back or worm the goats now, 10 days & 10 days, then start the redcell.?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You only give red cell if they are showing signs of anemia. Some dont need it after worming
Some do.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You only give red cell if they are showing signs of anemia. Some dont need it after worming
> Some do.


But then it doesn't hurt to give it behind the Cydectin or Corrid? It must be you don't give vitamin b complex with redcell.?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Usually a day or two after the Corid or Cydectin treatments are finished. Not during. 
Yes you dont do both red cell & vit b complex at the same time!(thumbup)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Actually some give red cell and b complex at the same time.

You just cannot give either during Corid treatment - all other wormers can be given at the same time as red cell and b complex.


----------

